# Frisk @ SPAM UK - Bristol 17/03/06



## Frisk (Feb 24, 2006)

New monthly event for Bristol, Frisk brings you freshest SPAM from top name SPAMMERS on a monotonous soundsystem. 

Nu Skool spams line up room 1 : 

<almighty snip: read the FAQing rules, new poster      >


----------



## Frisk (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds great! 
can I come? 

Sorry for breakin the rules and all that, I think I got the wrong end of the stick. 
Please delete/continue to humiliate as appropriate. 

Ta


----------



## Derian (Feb 24, 2006)

Bless


----------



## Iam (Feb 24, 2006)

Frisk said:
			
		

> continue to humiliate as appropriate.
> 
> Ta



Really asking for trouble...

Bombscare! Isambard!


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 24, 2006)

They're "over there" ---------------------------------->


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 24, 2006)

SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhpaM!


----------



## Iam (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess I know not to bother calling, then.


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## djbombscare (Feb 27, 2006)

YOU NEED TO SHOUT LOUDER IAM !!


or text me I can feel it vibrate in my pocket over the mononous soundsystem,

DJ Luncheon meat is hashing it up a bit


----------



## Iam (Feb 27, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

>



I was responding to your use of speech marks - or at least, to what I thought it implied.

It's really not very important, though, as I was mainly only being silly anyway.


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 28, 2006)

We all three still pop in now and then - good to catch up with old friends etc.  I'll be in touch.   

xx FH


----------

